# Red Lotus CH Sir Jake is finally here!



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

We picked him up yesterday and here are some of the pictures I took. :clap: He is a really sweet and gentle little boy.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! I just love his coloring!!! Good luck with him!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

gorgeous!!! LOVE his collar!!!! If you don't mind my asking where did you get it :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, very very pretty boy. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> gorgeous!!! LOVE his collar!!!! If you don't mind my asking where did you get it :greengrin:


Thank you! I believe I got it at either Wal Mart or Green Trees. It was a while ago, so I'm not sure which one. Wal Mart does have some pretty nice collars though.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Sir Jake is a handsome lil guy. Love his markings.

Where in AZ are you? I'm in Desert Hills, N of Phoenix.

Deb Mc


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

DebMc said:


> Sir Jake is a handsome lil guy. Love his markings.
> 
> Where in AZ are you? I'm in Desert Hills, N of Phoenix.
> 
> Deb Mc


I'm in Yuma, but I got Jake in Tonopah.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very handsome!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Handsome young man!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome little guy!! Congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what a stunner!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> I'm in Yuma, but I got Jake in Tonopah.


I got my cartgoat from Tonopah. Couldn't find the farm. :? After 4 hours of trying, we went home and they ended up bringing Geoffrey out to me. 

In the shadow of Palo Verde Nuclear Plant - ominous! :thinking:

Deb Mc


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Aww he looks good, congrats.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He's adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Love his coloring! Congrats!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's some update pictures I took today. He had his first hoof trimming today. :laugh:


----------

